# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Bald Is Not So Beautiful According To Online Dating Study

## tbtadmin

Its official women who use online dating sites to find romance are 5 times more likely to repond to a guy with a full head of hair Wow, what a revelation! Check out: Women Prefer Men With a Full Head of Hair Listen as Sam From New York tells Spencer and the crew how he [...]Spencer Kobren  Bald Is Not So Beautiful According To Online Dating Study is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------

